# Constant Bad Like With Bcc System



## saiman (11/8/14)

Hi all,

I seem to have very bad luck with bottom coil systems and can't get off my old Twisp device.

1. Bought the eLeaf mini iJust - only had trouble with this device. Constantly got a burnt taste two days after 2 days of putting a new coil in. I think I already went through 5 coils and never had a great vape for more than a week. Eventually packed the device away for rainy days.

2. Recently bought a device called "Lung Friend". Cant seem to get any information on the internet on this brand. It seems however to be a clone of the standard Kanger Evod. The device seems to be working fine but I get literally no throat hit. The vapour is very light and airy - pretty similar to smoking a Malboro light. Not great for an ex-Camel smoker like me.

Seeing that I have already spent a lot of money on devices without much success, which device do you guys think is the most reliable with the best throat hit?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/14)

No question the most cost effective in my not so humble opinion is a Vision Spinner II with a Nautilus Mini! If you have some cash to burn then get a better battery system that takes 18650 batteries but still the Nautilus Mini!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/8/14)

Okay so i guess you don't take lung hits? Okay so then the evod wont really work because to much air u sucking. 

Get a vision spinner 2 battery with a aero tank mini so you can adjust the airflow. 

I think that unit will do wonders for u!


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

saiman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I seem to have very bad luck with bottom coil systems and can't get off my old Twisp device.
> 
> ...


For me not many commercial atomizers beat the mPT3 (Mini Protank 3) for throat hit. Also important to have a variable voltage battery to be able to vary your power for different juices. Like the Vision Spinner.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## saiman (11/8/14)

Thanks guys this helps. @VapeSnow not too sure what you mean by not taking lung hits? I take lung hit and I even tried to draw very long on the device to see if it improves the throat hit - didnt change much though.

Will definitely look into the Nautilus mini and also the variable voltage battery. Maybe I just been put off the variable voltage due to my horrible experience with the Eleaf mini Ijust. As soon as I increased the voltage the coils would only give me a burnt taste. The whole device became wasted money for me.


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

Or you can get yourself the wonderful MVP and stick a mPt3 on it and have vaping bliss

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bones (11/8/14)

Vision Spinner 2 with MPT3 is a winner or the Kanger Emow. What Strength nic you using?


----------



## VapeSnow (11/8/14)

bones said:


> Vision Spinner 2 with MPT3 is a winner or the Kanger Emow. What Strength nic you using?


I agree with @bones. You can set your volts on the spinner for a very nice hit. Mpt3 was the only tanks i used before converting to drippers.


----------



## saiman (11/8/14)

bones said:


> Vision Spinner 2 with MPT3 is a winner or the Kanger Emow. What Strength nic you using?


 
I usually use the Hangsen 16mg or Liqua 18mg.


----------



## Cat (11/8/14)

Get an itaste MVP, battery lasts more than a day. Get ordinary EVOD type battery to use while the MVP is being charged.

PS: Or get an EVOD/spinner battery now, after a few weeks you'll buy an MVP as well. 

The problem is the inferior clearomizers. Get EVOD 1's , they work well, major improvement in Flavour and vapour, least trouble for refilling and cleaning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (11/8/14)

I really don't think a VV device would suit you as well as a VW (variable wattage) device would.

You may want to consider throwing money towards an Innokin SVD or Vamo V5.
Both those devices with a Nautilus Mini or Kanger Aerotank Mini would be pretty good.

But if you're really in the mood for chasing REALLY good throat hits, you will HAVE TO start looking into RBA (Re-Buildable Atomizer (RDA/RTA)) atomizers.

As far as those go, you might wanna look into the cool-aids of each department.

RDA - I only hear good things about the Tohb Atty, but there are soooooo many good things out there.
RTA - Russian 91% or Kayfun - all the way, no REAL competition to those 2.

Reo - class of it's own... can't say I'm a fan because i do NOT like mech-firing batteries.

In the case of RBA's, the SVD/VamoV5 will work... but not as deep and well as some of the better devices. It really does depend how deep you wanna plunge. Probably looking at a 30W/50W device , like the Hana Modz or Sigelei or similar stuff out there.

All said and done, its hard to say.

My best advice for you is to make a best effort to attend a vapemeet.
I can't imagine that you wont find AT LEAST 2 of each in the hands of all the folks there.
I also can't imagine that they will refuse you a puff or two on their kits.

This way you get to try before you buy.
Because this is where I sit right now... I can't decide where to go, and don't want to throw TOO much money in the water...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

Just to let you know... A MVP is a vv/vw device


----------



## WHeunis (11/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Just to let you know... A MVP is a vv/vw device


 
Also true, but I constantly get the feeling that it wont "grow with you" as well as a 30W+, or even 15W SVD would...

Seems more like a gateway device than a final purchase, if ya get what i mean?


----------



## bones (11/8/14)

Take a drive to Vape king and try out some devices. That will give you a good idea on the capabilities of each of them before spending the cash.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

@WHeunis I get what you mean  but I'm stuck on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (11/8/14)

If you are looking to save money, there are two MVPs available in the classifieds at a great price. If I had the cash I would scoop one as a second unit myself. Your current tanks will fit on them and it's a great, easy to use all day device.
I would also at the very least get some genuine Kanger coils for your existing tanks. The ones sold with clones and in most tobacconists usually read higher than the advertised 2.4Ω -one I had was 3.2!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

@saiman nothing wrong with the "lung friend" it was what got me off analogues! Mine was 2 x silver 650mah EVOD clones that came in an orange carry case, I hope you didn't get as ripped off as me. But anywyas I'm digressing here…

Some advice, keep the batteries. Just get one or two mini protank 2's and some decent quality juice. Now most people will rate the protank 3 better (yes it is good buuuut) theres always a but, the single coil on the MPT2 is easier to maintain and rebuild and will be better suited to the 650mah batteries that you already have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (11/8/14)

Ricgt said:


> @saiman nothing wrong with the "lung friend" it was what got me off analogues! Mine was 2 x silver 650mah EVOD clones that came in an orange carry case, I hope you didn't get as ripped off as me. But anywyas I'm digressing here…
> 
> Some advice, keep the batteries. Just get one or two mini protank 2's and some decent quality juice. Now most people will rate the protank 3 better (yes it is good buuuut) theres always a but, the single coil on the MPT2 is easier to maintain and rebuild and will be better suited to the 650mah batteries that you already have.


Yes, agree that is good advice should he keep the 650 (non-vv) batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (11/8/14)

Hahaha that's the same one I got. Its the lung friend that comes in that orange case with the hand logo on it. By the way do you happen to know where these are made? I cant seem to find any info about this brand anywhere. Am I right that this is some form of EVOD clone? It does not appear to be a bad device to me but I just cant handle that light, airy taste without the throat hit I was used from my 1453 (Twisp)


----------



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

saiman said:


> Hahaha that's the same one I got. Its the lung friend that comes in that orange case with the hand logo on it. By the way do you happen to know where these are made? I cant seem to find any info about this brand anywhere. Am I right that this is some form of EVOD clone? It does not appear to be a bad device to me but I just cant handle that light, airy taste without the throat hit I was used from my 1453 (Twisp)


 
They are made in some Chinese sweet shop I presume, yes EVOD clones. And the quality is not bad at all, mine are still going strong! Just get a proper atomiser and some strong locally produced 18mg juice. I see you are in JHB so you got a lot of brick and mortar stores to go check out equipment and walk away with empty pockets. Enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

@saiman I'm not familiar with the eleaf but if has the same connector as the other batteries and you mentioned that is has variable voltage then you should be ok with batteries for now. Your issue is the atomizer so the budget friendly thing to do next would be to replace only that. The nautilus mini should sort that problem for you, get your hands on a bottom single coil tank like the EVOD or mini Protank 2, these are great tanks and always good to have as a backup. Also try experimenting with different juices from different makers, there I would definitely recommend checking out vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## saiman (11/8/14)

The eLeaf is a VV 510 battery and then I also have two ego batteries from the EVOD clone. So you think if I get the original EVOD or mini PT2 it will give me a better throat hit than the generic "lung friend" branded EVOD?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

saiman said:


> The eLeaf is a VV 510 battery and then I also have two ego batteries from the EVOD clone. So you think if I get the original EVOD or mini PT2 it will give me a better throat hit than the generic "lung friend" branded EVOD?



Go straight for the protank 2 bud, the EVODs are nice but the protank 2 can be taken apart and cleaned properly. It has a glass section instead of plastic and glue and comes with a nice drip tip. For roughly R180 it's a fantastic piece of kit that will last you for a very long time... Ohh and the protank mini 2 matches the silver "lung friend" perfectly!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

saiman said:


> The eLeaf is a VV 510 battery and then I also have two ego batteries from the EVOD clone. So you think if I get the original EVOD or mini PT2 it will give me a better throat hit than the generic "lung friend" branded EVOD?


I do, with good juice those tanks are pretty awesome, I used a few knockoff evod tanks and hated them, they leaked, flooded and cracked after a week of use so never gave them a second look. After reading everyone's comments on the authentic evods I decided to give them a try again. I now use them to convert smokers, I have a lot of confidence in them, they are that good. Just make sure that you get authentic coils to go with them, stay away from anything above 1.8 ohms, 1.5 and 1.8 ohm coils are what you need.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## saiman (11/8/14)

Perfect. Thanks for the advice. Kinda glad I can make use of my existing batteries and all the juices I invested in. Will see which shop has the mpt2 in stock and order that with some original coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

saiman said:


> Perfect. Thanks for the advice. Kinda glad I can make use of my existing batteries and all the juices I invested in. Will see which shop has the mpt2 in stock and order that with some original coils


 
If you don't get hold of PT2 mini, go for PT3 mini, the PT2 coils fit the PT3 perfectly.


----------



## saiman (16/8/14)

Hi all, thanks for all the good advice. So this morning I pulled into Vape King got myself a mPt3 and a few coils. Small investment and now I am sitting here with an amazing vape. I didnt even buy a VV battery for now, just plugged the tank onto my generic ego batteries. Yeah I know its still a simple set up but right now I couldnt ask for much more

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (16/8/14)

saiman said:


> Hi all, thanks for all the good advice. So this morning I pulled into Vape King got myself a mPt3 and a few coils. Small investment and now I am sitting here with an amazing vape. I didnt even buy a VV battery for now, just plugged the tank onto my generic ego batteries. Yeah I know its still a simple set up but right now I couldnt ask for much more


Great, those little fellows are amazing and just go and go. Happy vaping.


----------

